# Mal wieder Kaffefahrtabzocke?



## technofreak (18 Mai 2004)

http://www.wunstorf.de/Stadtinfo/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen.htm


> Mehrere Wunstorfer Bürgerinnen und Bürger haben von der SLT Gewinnspiel-Zentrale
> die Mitteilung erhalten, dass sie einen Jackpot gewonnen hätten, der am 09.06.2004 im
> Rahmen einer Sonderveranstaltung übergeben wird. Die Gewinnmitteilung stammt von der
> Apollo GmbH aus Sittensen. Eine Rückfrage beim dortigen Ordnungsamt ergab, dass eine
> Firma Apollo GmbH nicht gemeldet ist und es seit Anfang des Jahres immer wieder Anfragen gibt.


http://www.forenking.de/cgi-bin/forum/foren/F_1159/cutecast.pl?forum=1&thread=721


> Betreff: Persönliche Aushändigung Ihres MTF-Jackpots


Genau so´n Schreiben ist uns auch eingetrudelt, (scheint bundesweit zu grassieren) 
Ratschlag: ab in den Mülleimer

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Mai 2004)

Äh, "uns eingetrudelt"?

Deutscher Auslobender und das Original liegt dir vor?

Das kann man auch einklagen, sowas ...


----------



## Counselor (18 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, "uns eingetrudelt"?
> 
> Deutscher Auslobender und das Original liegt dir vor?
> 
> Das kann man auch einklagen, sowas ...



Dürfte nicht so einfach sein:
1) wahrscheinlich nur ein Postfach als Absender
2) Postfach wurde von einem Polen gemietet, der es wieder untervermietet hat ...


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Deutscher Auslobender und das Original liegt dir vor?
> 
> Das kann man auch einklagen, sowas ...



Orginalschreiben  liegt vor , Firma aber nicht , siehe obiges Zitat:


> Eine Rückfrage beim dortigen Ordnungsamt ergab, dass eine
> Firma Apollo GmbH nicht gemeldet ist und es seit Anfang des Jahres immer wieder Anfragen gibt


 nur Postfach , man wird laut Schreiben an einer anzugebenden Bushaltestelle 
abgeholt, ohne Angabe des Zielortes   :unbekannt:


----------



## Heiko (18 Mai 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> man wird laut Schreiben an einer anzugebenden Bushaltestelle abgeholt, ohne Angabe des Zielortes   :unbekannt:


Ich würde da einfach mal mitfahren und hoffen, dass es nach Bayern geht...


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde da einfach mal mitfahren und hoffen, dass es nach Bayern geht...


Das würde ich nicht machen, das soll laut Erfahrungsberichten bis hart an die Grenze der Erpressung gehen,
wieder nach Hause mitgenommen zu werden (es sei denn man hat die Heizdecke für 200E
gekauft.) und  einen PKW als Begleitschutz hinterherfahren zu lassen, macht die Sache nicht gerade rentabel....


----------



## Heiko (18 Mai 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann da ungeahnte Erfahrungen machen, die mit Geld nicht aufzuwiegen sind.
Andererseits: die Anbieter können ebenso diese Erfahrungen machen...


----------



## Dino (18 Mai 2004)

Da stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, ob solche überflüssigen Zeitgenossen nicht befürchten, dass sie mit ihren Werbemathoden mal an einen Kripo-Beamten oder Staatsanwalt geraten könnten.
Wie war das? Man darf auch gerne Gäste mitnehmen? Da wären dann auch gleich ein paar "qualifizierte" Zeugen dabei...


----------



## sascha (18 Mai 2004)

Hab heute erfahren, dass dieser Herr schon wieder die nächste Klage gestartet hat. Diesmal gehts um 25.000 Euro. Kontakt vermittle ich gerne


----------



## Teleton (18 Mai 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> es sei denn man hat die Heizdecke für 200E gekauft



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass man auf Kaffefahrten für nur 200,- Euro ne Decke bekommt.  
Es gibt ne Decke mit eingearbeiteten Gesundheitsmagneten für 1800,-- und wer sich belatschern lässt eine zu kaufen, dem wird noch Spezialpflegemittel für die Magnete für 250,- Euro angedreht.

Teleton


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2004)

In diesem Fall gehts wohl weniger um 0190 sondern mehr darum unerfahrene (oft 
ältere Menschen) in eine  Zwangslage zu bringen, um ihnen wertlosen Schund für teures Geld 
aufzuzwingen:

Ich hab die Namen dringelassen , da sie mit tödlicher Sicherheit "getürkt" sind, und 
es ein "Festessen "wäre, wenn die Unterzeichnerin sich melden würde...


----------



## Teleton (18 Mai 2004)

Selbst wenn man ne ladungsfähige Anschrift der Firma hätte nutzt ne Klage auf Auszahlung des versprochenen Gewinnes nach §661a BGB nix, da kein konkreter Betrag versprochen wurde. Die laufen dann z.B. mit einem Eimer voller 2 Eurostücke rum und zahlen mehrere Jackpots aus.

Teleton

Edit:
Hatte ich doch glatt übersehen, da ist ja schon ne Zahl genannt. 600,- warten auf die Gewinner. Das sind wohl die 250 und 350 der beiden im Schreiben genannten Glücklichen.
Dann muss der *MTF *Jackpott was anderes sein als Geld.
Mehrere Tolle Feizdecken?


----------



## Reinhard (18 Mai 2004)

So oder ähnlich gehts zu ...

*Die Verkaufsveranstaltung*

Neulich im Briefkasten drin
Verkauf und Schnäppchen hies die Rede,
sagt ich zur Frau: "Da geh'n wir hin!
Das gibt 'ne nette feine Fehde".

Beim Ordnungsamt mal angerufen,
die wußtem nichts von alledem.
"Dann können wir uns drauf berufen,
das macht's für die nicht angenehm!"

Wir fuhren hin, am Rand der Stadt,
zu einem Ur-Uralt-Lokal
wo man uns dann empfangen hat
am Kaffee-Kuchen-Fressportal.

Damit nicht unse're leere Tüte
vor lauter Unnütz ganz vergammelt,
führ'n wir ihr "Kostnix" zu Gemüte
und haben alles drin versammelt.

(Butter, Käse, Dosenfisch.
Igittigitt, alles was recht...
"Topqualität und immer frisch!"
Da wird's der Mülltonne noch schlecht...)

Verzichten drum auf Kaffee und Kuchen.
Und warten, wie's denn weiter geht.
Es wird verkauft, und sie versuchen
die zu überreden. wer wohl widersteht?

Wir schau'n uns um, noch ist es Zeit:
oh Gott, ein ganzes Altenheim!
Die Leute tun mir jetzt schon leid:
die meisten geh'n wohl auf den Leim.

"Meine sehr verehrten Damen und Herren"
Ein Yuppie-Typ hängt am Mikrofon.
Und wir hör'n ihn noch weiter plärren:
"Willkommen, wir beginnen schon!"

Und erzählt er von Rheumadecken,
von Schutzmagneten als Amulett
von Feldern in versteckten Ecken,
und alles nickt, befällig, nett.

Die alten Leutchen sind entrückt,
und vorne gibts einnen Kassenstau.
Ich denk' bloß: "Sind denn alle hier verückt?"
Da hör' ich lautstark meine Frau:

"Hört zu, besteht auf Widerrufsrechten,
laßt euch Namen und Anschrift nennen!
Dann könnt ihr immer noch anfechten,
euern Kauf, statt schutzlos davon zu rennen.

Im übrigen ist die "schweizer Käsespezialitat"
genauso wie die Butter "frisch aus der Molkerei",
alles ande're als Qualität.
Da war wohl nie irgendwie eine Kuh dabei...

Und dann noch die "feinsten Meeresfrüchte" 
Ölsardinen, Haltbarkeitsdatum überschritten.
Nichts wird klargestellt, nur Ausflüchte!
Das widerspricht allen guten Sitten."

Ich sagte: "Sei still", wir hatten uns kaum erhoben,
da holte der Typ schon seine Ordner herein.
Und dann begann er wie wild zu toben,
welcher Abschaum wir seiner Meinung nach sei'n.

Dann haben wir uns Richtung Toilette verdrückt,
riefen per Handy die Polizei.
Anschließend ist uns ins Freie die Flucht geglückt.
Schilderten denen, was geschehen sei.

Wir haben von dieser Firma niemals wieder gelesen,
kein Prospekt mehr von denen, unsere Post die blieb "trocken".
Wir hoffen. die war'n mal - und sind gewesen.
Um keinen mehr unnötig abzuzocken.


Gruss
Reinhard 

 :unzufrieden:


----------



## Marnie (18 Mai 2004)

So ähnliche Schreiben, aber von einem anderen „Unternehmen“, trudeln bei uns alle paar Wochen ein. Vor ungefähr sechs Jahren hatten ich und noch zwei meiner Familienmitglieder an einem Preisrätsel teilgenommen. Seither „gewinnt ???“ jeder von uns ständig den 1 Preis (= Hauptgewinn) von irgendwelchen Verlosungen, an denen wir aber tatsächlich nie teilgenommen haben.

Natürlich kann der Gewinn uns nicht ins Haus geliefert werden. Man händigt ihn uns aber gerne aus, wenn wir an einer Tagesfahrt (Sonderveranstaltung) teilnehmen. Busstationen werden angegeben und jeder von uns kann so viele Freunde, Bekannt und Familienmitglieder auf diese Fahrt mitnehmen, wie er möchte. Man braucht auch nur die Karte, mit Angabe der Busstation und der Anzahl der Leute, wieder zurückzuschicken.

Anfangs hat mich diese „Briefflut“ ziemlich geärgert. Mittlerweile werfe ich die Schreiben ungeöffnet ins Altpapier. Ich werde ja auch noch immer gleich 2 Mal angeschrieben, weil man meinen Nachnamen in der EDV wohl einmal richtig und einmal falsch eingegeben hat. Somit gewinne ich allein schon gleich 2 Mal den EINZIGEN Hauptgewinn.

Reagiert haben wir übrigens nie auf solche Schreiben.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Mai 2004)

Hööö,

drei Mitstudenten (zufällig American Footballer mit passender Statur) und ich sind mal bei so ner Fahrt mitgefahren, da wir immer schon mal nach Maria Laach in der Eifel wollten. Wir saßen auf dem Fünfer im Bus, haben unsere Gesetzesbücher interessiert studiert und "gefährlich" ausgesehen - Mann, hat der Kerl von der schönen Landschaft geschwätzt und kleinlaut seine Heizdecken nebenbei erwähnt ...

So was sollte man viel öfters machen, nicht alleine, aber dafür mit "Wegzehrung" - das kann echt Spaß bringen!

und das sogar ganz ohne Jura


----------



## scrat007 (18 Mai 2004)

Das Schreiben das oben abgebildet ist hat mein Nachbar auch bekommen, und mich gefragt was ich davon halte. Naja, den Tip mit der Tonne habe ich ihm auch gegeben.  :lol: 

Aber sie werden es wieder versuchen.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2004)

ich hab ja was vorenthalten , da geht ja erst draus hervor , was mir alles entgeht.....
(Blättchen mit im Briefumschlag , kein Name , keine Adresse )


----------



## Marnie (27 Mai 2004)

Heute frisch eingetroffen. Wer nicht genau hinschaut, vermutliche ist es auf dem Anhang nicht lesbar, der sieht nicht, dass zwischen dem Gewinn und dem Namen (weiß auf hellblau) vertikal steht: „nominiert sind“. Ansonsten ist das ganze Schreiben ja so aufgebaut, als wäre man bereits der Hauptgewinner. Gleiches Schreiben ging ebenfalls an meine Schwester (wie immer). Ausgetauscht ist da nur ihr Name gegen meinen in der Hauptgewinn-Zeile. Und wie sollte es auch anders sein? Das Unternehmen ist nicht in Deutschland ansässig, sonder hat seinen Sitz in einem holländischen Postfach.

Also, wie gehabt, Schreiben ab in die Rundablage.

Gruß, Marnie

PS: Ich hoffe, dass es mit dem Attachment jetzt auch klappt, denn gemacht habe ich sowas noch nicht, scheint aber genauso, wie bei e-mail-Anhängen zu gehen. Schau´n wir mal.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Ich lache mich ja jedesmal über die Formulierungen tot - und wir bekommen diesen Müll ja auch am laufenden Band (üblicherweise an die Großmutter meiner Frau - die ist schon seit knapp 10 Jahren tot, und wäre weit über 100...)



> Der Hauptpreisgewinner, Frau xxx, [...] erhält garantiert 2000€ [...]"



Klar erhält die der Hauptpreisgewinner - aber da steht nicht, daß Frau xxx der Gewinner ist.



> Als eine von nur wenigen Personen [...] ist dei Wahl auf Sie gefallen


Natürlich - die ganze Stadt damit zuzuspammen kostet auch zuviel Porto...



> [...] wurden Sie unter *not* Aufsicht ausgelost


Als Programmierer habe ich bei dem Begriff "not" immer eine Verneinung im Hinterkopf - also unter nichtexistenter Aufsicht ausgelost? 



> Ihren Gewinn möchten wir [...] in Bar und in vollem Umfang [...] überreichen


Glaube ich ja gerne - aber von der Gewinnhöhe ist da nichts geschrieben, oder?



> Aus Sie, Frau xxx, warten 2000€ [...] aus unserem Rubbelgewinnspiel


Ja klar, wenn man das korrekte Los hat. Klingt zwar verbindlich, ist es aber nicht.



> Bei Bad Hersfeld [...]


Der übliche Pferdefuß bei Kaffeefahrten, es findet am adW statt. Ich gehe davon aus, daß es mindestens 50 km entfernt von dem Ort ist, wo dieser Spam zugestellt wurde?

cu, Jörg (mal sehen, wann das nächste Mal Bauer Schweinsteiger und Konsorten zu ihrem 75. einen großen Ausverkauf in der Pampa hinter Bremen machen und wieder uns als Ehrengäste aus dem Ruhrgebiet einladen...  )


----------



## Marnie (28 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der übliche Pferdefuß bei Kaffeefahrten, es findet am adW statt. Ich gehe davon aus, daß es mindestens 50 km entfernt von dem Ort ist, wo dieser Spam zugestellt wurde?



Etwa 170 km.  :lol:


----------

